# Silicon mats and teflon sheets - newbie



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Can anybody explain a little about the advantages of using a silicon mat and/or teflon sheet to cover the transfer while it's beeing pressed. 
Can any of these modify the finishing of the picture beeing transfered like producing a matt or gloss finish.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

The teflon sheet protects your heat press. It's a most to have.

There is a bottom platen pad which is good to protect the bottom platen. I dont have one at the moment but will purchase one soon. I dont think its absolutely necessary. I have been using old tshirts.

There is a sheet you can use to change the look, make pictures more glossy. I believe Coastal Business Supplies have it. I purchased some from a friend but I havent used it.

Of course you should search out the tags "teflon" and gain more info than I have shared.



DMS said:


> Can anybody explain a little about the advantages of using a silicon mat and/or teflon sheet to cover the transfer while it's beeing pressed.
> Can any of these modify the finishing of the picture beeing transfered like producing a matt or gloss finish.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

ialsways use a teflon sheet to protect the heat press from accidently getting transfer material on the platen.This is a inexpensive insurance policy.IMHO..... JB


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i always use one as well - to protect the press and the garment as well - keeps it from scorching


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Teflon sheets are most commonly used just to protect the top platen of the press - it's possible that small amounts of ink could seep out of the side of a transfer for example. Not absolutely necessary, but often recommended (COEDS 'insurance policy' idea is pretty valid =).

Another benefit for some cases (depending on transfer & press) is simply holding the transfer down/in place better. Sometimes the air rush from closing the press can shift a transfer out of place, nad having the teflon over the top helps prevent that problem for me.

They are needed in some cases when doing things like multiple transfers in different areas of a shirt or multi-color vinyl prints. You need to cover anything on the shirt that has already been transfered if you're transfering something new so that the previous design doesn't partially transfer back off the shirt and stick to the top platen.

Finally, you can use a sheet to re-press an already pressed design to change the look a bit. Re-pressing plastisol or vinyl with a teflon sheet over the top will tend to give you a glossy look.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

So, what about the silicon mats people? Any idea what it's for?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a silicon mat that helps tomake the ink from a transfer look like it was screened. The mat helps the ink to get into the fabric more. This is how my supplier explained it to me. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I've seen some videos where a silicon mat was used, and a thermometer was used as well. I just purchased a 5mm silicon mat and it took some time to achieved enough heat on the shirts. Maybe that is why a thermometer is needed. I'm still a bit confused though.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I noticed that there is available self adesive teflon. Do you think this could be fixed to the platen of the press to avoid handling it everytime you press. It seems to me that when the teflon is not needed but you use it it wouldn't damage the pressing job anyway.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

DMS said:


> I noticed that there is available self adesive teflon. Do you think this could be fixed to the platen of the press to avoid handling it everytime you press. It seems to me that when the teflon is not needed but you use it it wouldn't damage the pressing job anyway.


You don't want to stick any adhesive to your heat platen. The platen can reach temperatures over 400 degrees F. The adhesive would bond to the surface and create a mess. You put the Teflon sheet to protect that platen and the surface of the item you are applying the heat to. I use a Teflon sheet on all transfer jobs.

Bill M


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Bill, I got the point.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

DMS said:


> I noticed that there is available self adesive teflon. Do you think this could be fixed to the platen of the press to avoid handling it everytime you press. It seems to me that when the teflon is not needed but you use it it wouldn't damage the pressing job anyway.


There are cap press with sort of a "teflon sheet attachment", to avoid handling everytime you press, thus saving time. I've always wondered if I can do the same with a regular size clamshell heat press.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

Byron, I just thought it could be possible but I have no experience about it. 
I'm about to order 0,125mm anti-static teflon and noticed that it's available, at an extra cost, in a self-adesive alternative...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think Bill is right to suggest not to use adhesive on the heat press platen. Maybe that's why such a cap press with a "floating" attachment for teflon is a good idea. We just have to think of a way how to attach a bigger teflon sheet without using an adhesive.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I wonder, if the teflon sheet is larger than the platten it could wrap around the edges and be sticked with adesif tape the top cover of the platen, although this part gets very hot it's not as hot as the platten itself. The problem might be how to make sure that the teflon sheet is stretched enough not to wrinkle when the platten is closed.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I figure there may be a reason why there isn't any (AFAIK) ready-made solution to covering the top platen like there is the bottom; I imagine it just doesn't work out as well =) Things can change over time though, of course.

Also - there are some presses that do have teflon built into the top platen directly; though I think that is more of a 'in-case-of-accident feature' rather than something meant to be used as you would a teflon sheet.




DMS said:


> I'm about to order 0,125mm anti-static teflon



Anti-static Teflon? Interesting; never considered that such might exist. That could be useful; we have cats and we're printing from home, so occasionally a stray cat hair will static-stick itself to our teflon sheets! Where are you getting this?


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't know if it's handy to you, but I picked it up at
http://www.importudela.es/textil/frinicio.htm
I'm sorry it's in Spanish, but check article code: 104100


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I use a silicon mat that helps tomake the ink from a transfer look like it was screened. The mat helps the ink to get into the fabric more. This is how my supplier explained it to me. Good luck. .... JB


JB, is silicon mat same as teflon sheet ?


----------



## edcruz (Nov 13, 2006)

what about parchment paper ? what r the differences ? 
Thx~


----------



## meyerlanski (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a 15x15 heat press with 2 teflon sheets. 

one is on the botton plate to easily slide and align shirts and for the top plate I I purchased a 20x20 teflon sheet.

In order to permenantly secure it to the top plate I centered the sheet and closed the heat pressed. I then carefully folded each side tightly and secured it with tape all around to ensure no air pockets form. Since the sheet was larger than the heat plate I was able to tape it on top completely. That area is not as hot as the plate itself so the tape stayed on..

I use Duracotton HT paper which is heat demanding and had no issues so far. I figured worst case if the tape eventually comes off I'll just retape - very cost effective and saves time when completing large orders


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

vctradingcubao said:


> So, what about the silicon mats people? Any idea what it's for?


I use silicon mat or better know at the grocery store as silicon cookie baking sheet to minimize polymer speck in the Imageclip Image(red) paper.

Check this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p160268-post7.html


----------



## makrel (Jun 8, 2016)

DMS said:


> I noticed that there is available self adesive teflon. Do you think this could be fixed to the platen of the press to avoid handling it everytime you press. It seems to me that when the teflon is not needed but you use it it wouldn't damage the pressing job anyway.


I have high heat tape made for powder coating from Eastwood and I taped the sheet to the bottom platen. I also am preparing to tape one to the top. By that I mean the perimeter is taped to the chassis. NO adhesive on the heated platen. Ever. This way I don't have to search for a sheet and align - they're there, flat and ready to press leaving my upper and lower 100% covered.


----------

